# Losing fur



## savingthesheps (Oct 16, 2007)

My girl is losing her fur! She has been scraped for mange and its not that!! Please someone...!!!


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Does she have bald patches, red and raw areas, maybe you could post photos? Any fleas? Is she scratching a lot? Were pesticides used in your lawn recently or anywhere she goes? What is she eating- could be food allergy? Is she anxious/nervous often? Could be stress-related. How old is she?

Give us as many details as you can, please.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

How old is she? Is she 9 (did a quick look at old posts)? 

If so, talk to your vet about a full thryoid panel through Michigan State. 

Of course it could be other things, but that is the first that comes to mind.


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

It could be many things. If it is towards the backend, it may indicate a thyroid problem. If the dog is scratching, then it could be allergies.


----------



## savingthesheps (Oct 16, 2007)

Details:
9.5 years old
Yes, scratching.
Started at ear tips kind of crusty then loss of hair. Now its patches all over.

She also had bowel problems..but that is resolved now by the change of food. They have her on Hills Prescription diet d/d - Venison and potatoes.

hair loss started prior to that. 

Stress - not especially.

No pesticides

I also found a lump on her neck area..the vets are watching but dont feel its nothing more than fatty lump. Its not hard or growing.

Will get pics today.
TIA


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

scraped for mange doesn't count. we treated for allergies for wayyyy too long after a scrape showed nothing. If it has a mange hair loss pattern, if it looks like mange, if you have no signs of fleas -- treat for mange. If you get immediate relief... it is mange.


----------



## Sashmom (Jun 5, 2002)

I dont mean to scare you but my friend who lost her GSD, this was first symptom. Heavy hair loss. 
Does your dog swim in ponds? It turned out she had contracted some kind of virus from a mold (?) If so, ask your Vet to check. 
By the time they figured out what was wrong, it was too late
(this mold or whatever it is comes from ponds and lakes mainly up North)
Her dog was about same age as yours. Her other dog (different breed) didnt get it. 
Maybe GSD's are more prone to this?


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I also had foster whose scrape tested negative for mange but it ended up being mange (infecting other dogs).


----------



## savingthesheps (Oct 16, 2007)

thanks Sashmom..but no swimming anywhere...she doesnt like water

here are pics.....
Top of ear:









top of ear









her left side










from the back










paw


----------



## savingthesheps (Oct 16, 2007)

Also to list of her symptoms which tell me it could be thyroid is her skin has an odor where as she never did before...


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?c=2+1593&aid=421

A whole list of possible causes of hair loss, symptoms, diagnoses, and treatment.


----------



## savingthesheps (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks!
I als need to mention they did her my girl on cephelexin antibiotic *sp*


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

If the thyroid is tested, make sure they run a full panel, which also includes the TgAA, T4AA, T3AA and the free T4 and free T3.


----------



## savingthesheps (Oct 16, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: LisaTIf the thyroid is tested, make sure they run a full panel, which also includes the TgAA, T4AA, T3AA and the free T4 and free T3.


thanks for that info...i am calling her vet tomorrow...!!


----------



## savingthesheps (Oct 16, 2007)

ok, an update...she had bloodwork done saturday. they also xrayed her throat as she started "coughing". My baby has bronchitis. We get blood test results tomorrow. they gave her an antibiotic and temaril. Now she cant control her pee!!!


----------



## savingthesheps (Oct 16, 2007)

got results. it does appear to be her thyroid..they said levels were low....so heres another question....

previously above i said she had a small lump...now they are saying its probally the thyroid...and want to send to a specialist to remove...or they could try treatment with thyroid medicine...wouldnt it be better to first try the med and see if it helps then do surgery:>>>>>?


----------

